# Plastic Bench Tops



## Candace (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm researching getting some bench tops for the new g.h. I currently have expanded metal ones in my g.h. but for the new one I'm thinking of plastic ones. Maybe Dura-Bench as they're interlocking. Anyone have these or something similar? Opinion of them?


----------



## gonewild (Oct 8, 2010)

How wide?


----------



## Candace (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll need 4' wide and most come in that width or interlock to make 4'.


----------

